# OK Lets get Serious



## mildredrose (Jun 16, 2011)

Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Count me in


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

I definitely am.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

Obviously the people who are still posting are happy enough to be here. Seems there is not much we can do about Admin at the moment but wait it out.


----------



## dawnmc1 (Sep 3, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## tortie (Dec 23, 2016)

I’m definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this “are we in” business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

PRIN4 said:


> I definitely am.


Me too.


----------



## aquaciser1 (Aug 28, 2011)

definitely staying !!!!!


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Me too


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I agree.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Sjlegrandma said:


> Obviously the people who are still posting are happy enough to be here. Seems there is not much we can do about Admin at the moment but wait it out.


Ditto!


----------



## sfm (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm in. I belonged years ago, then that computer died an agonizing death and I lost track of it. I have now rejoined a few months ago and I'm so happy to be back!


----------



## nanamags (Jan 19, 2017)

Me too


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm staying, but I was just wondering If these people are talking about some of the other groups on here. Like (General ChitChat and and General Events, Announments, Discussion.) I just keep to topic that deal with Craft things. I have not seen any negative things in these groups.


----------



## JeanDal (Jul 4, 2017)

I'm staying. :sm24:


----------



## charbaby (Mar 24, 2013)

Count me in, too!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I don't know where everyone is getting their info from that kp will be closing down/being sold/ has been sold. All that is definite right now is that admin is MIA. Those links that others have provided on other posts only stipulate that knitting paradise has extended their business license. People don't take the time to read the fine print. Plenty of businesses have to renew their licence from time to time .
so don't fret kp is going nowhere soon


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I'm staying


----------



## mookiedlite (Jul 9, 2012)

I have dealt with the pop up ads, but fixed that.


----------



## Licus (Sep 5, 2011)

Count me in too.


----------



## Malu (Jul 23, 2017)

Am definitely in!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> I'm staying, but I was just wondering If these people are talking about some of the other groups on here. Like (General ChitChat and and General Events, Announments, Discussion.) I just keep to topic that deal with Craft things. I have not seen any negative things in these groups.


I used to view the Attic but not anymore. Too much negativity and backbiting.


----------



## tatesgirl (Mar 27, 2011)

I'll go only when I'm driven.


----------



## Ali9407 (Jun 25, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> I have dealt with the pop up ads, but fixed that.


How??? I'm still getting.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

rujam said:


> I used to view the Attic but not anymore. Too much negativity and backbiting.


That was the original purpose of the Attic - it was where all the nasty posts were sent. It's a collection of them. Admin created it so that they could take the nasty posts and/or topics out of the other places and pop them in there and the idea was for us not to look at the attic unless we wanted to see horrible stuff.

I will be staying and not interested in joining any other group at the moment.


----------



## kkd (Sep 13, 2017)

I think the answer is everyone is staying.


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Staying - let's not worry about the fact that some are dissatisfied. That's their choice some of aren't unhappy.


----------



## hazel zanella (Dec 8, 2012)

Great site, just ignore the negative and enjoy the positive.


----------



## bellflory (Jun 19, 2016)

Me!!!


----------



## Cathie bargenda (May 30, 2015)

Not going anywhere. Love KP.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes, even if it been sold,


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

STAYING!!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## Shautzie (Jun 9, 2013)

Count me in.


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Me too


----------



## lajames56 (Aug 13, 2013)

Staying. Liz


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

me too


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Me tooooooooooooooooo....


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

rujam said:


> I used to view the Attic but not anymore. Too much negativity and backbiting.


I viewed the attic for about a week but then unsubscribed. A lot of Trump nonsense.


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

I will stay with KP and hope that it once again becomes a moderated forum. It is so much fun and I have learned a lot!


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

Here’s an idea. How about in the MAIN section (here), we agree to stick to knitting and crochet topics, and start this kind of non-knitting discussion in the CHIT CHAT section? There are many of us (many) who don’t want to keep discussing this at all, much less in the Main section. That would be great, thank you.

Edited to add - for those who would say just to skip over it, it’s pretty hard to know to skip a subject like “let’s get serious”. Could mean anything.


----------



## linalu (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm in!


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

So am I. But must we discuss this "ad infinitum" ?? I'm with targa14: Let's keep knitting and crocheting stuff in "Main," and all the rest of the stuff out of it ?? IMHO.


----------



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

I will stay to see what happens but have already taken care of most of my files, just in case


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

I'm in for the long haul too for KP


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

I definitely am.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm staying, though I'm trying to spend a lot less time here. I need to put more time into getting my long list of projects made. And I definitely will continue to avoid any controversial posts.


----------



## HMQ (Jun 1, 2015)

Staying too but also joined the other group too. Both sites have incredibly knowledgeable people willing to share their info with others. 

Looking at the from the big picture. Life changes. Sometimes we are in control other times we are not. Keeping perspective on the impact of a change is part of what makes it seem manageable or not. While there is some debate on the ADM presence the bottom line is it will not make or break our day. Maybe make it a bit more or less pleasant but not break the day. 

Life is full of big and small pleasures and annoyances. Recognize and enjoy the pleasures (like KP) that come our way and deal with the annoyances to minimize the impact they have on our lives.


----------



## abc123retired (Nov 1, 2011)

Where else would I go?


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

abc123retired said:


> Where else would I go?


I'll be here till the cows come home. :sm02:


----------



## GypsyRose (Oct 25, 2011)

ditto


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I am still here and it has improved in the last few days. Maybe some of the chaff has blown away.


----------



## DickWorrall (May 9, 2011)

I'm still here.
I just ignore or don't look at those topics.
Not going to give fuel to the fire.
If it offends me, I no longer follow the thread.
Dick


----------



## kjanel (Sep 29, 2016)

I am staying too. I LOVE KP!


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

I've only been here a little under a year and am staying put!


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

That’s me. I didn’t see the posts that were being discussed, and I look at the newest topics so I don’t miss anything. Someone said that you had to go to the person’s profile to see the objectionable post but I have never done that so perhaps it is what saved the day. I’m just going to keep on going.


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

I am. I love this site and just ignore anything that is not to my liking.


----------



## tdorminey (Mar 22, 2011)

I've 7 yrs invested in KP, not going anywhere.. My much-loved SIL introduced KP to me. We lost her 3 yrs ago, but I think about her every morning when I open the forum.


----------



## bundyanne07 (Aug 24, 2014)

I have no intention of leaving the site.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

HMQ said:


> Staying too but also joined the other group too. Both sites have incredibly knowledgeable people willing to share their info with others.
> 
> Looking at the from the big picture. Life changes. Sometimes we are in control other times we are not. Keeping perspective on the impact of a change is part of what makes it seem manageable or not. While there is some debate on the ADM presence the bottom line is it will not make or break our day. Maybe make it a bit more or less pleasant but not break the day.
> 
> Life is full of big and small pleasures and annoyances. Recognize and enjoy the pleasures (like KP) that come our way and deal with the annoyances to minimize the impact they have on our lives.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

kkd said:


> I think the answer is everyone is staying.


I've been here for a long time, well before the last ADMIN took it over in 2011.

It seems many who were always on the forum, haven't been around. I know many were saying they weren't going to be on the forum, due to all of the pop up ads they were getting and having great difficulty reading posts.

I have notice many I always saw on the forum, I haven't seen them in the past month or so, which is when the ADMIN went MIA.

It does appear someone took it over, but they haven't had the interest to keep things running smoothly, so I guess that is up to us to do.

I read something about advertising, so if they took it over for that reason that would explain all of the pop up ads many complained about.

I have not had any pop ups on my lap top.

Remember this is a business, and all the clicks one way or another makes them money, I would imagine the domain name was sold if someone took over the forum.


----------



## keetza (Feb 6, 2016)

I am not going anywhere!


----------



## Glo54 (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm in for sure. Keeps me sane.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

It seems like most are staying and there are new people signing up all the time. Lots of new people and lots of old members. I don't see this site going away, so I am staying.


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

I'm in and it seems that we're doing okay now without Admin.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm staying as long as their is a post


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Double....


----------



## ladysophiestark (Jan 19, 2018)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


????????


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Me


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Cyber Granny said:


> I don't know where everyone is getting their info from that kp will be closing down/being sold/ has been sold. All that is definite right now is that admin is MIA. Those links that others have provided on other posts only stipulate that knitting paradise has extended their business license. People don't take the time to read the fine print. Plenty of businesses have to renew their licence from time to time .
> so don't fret kp is going nowhere soon


It isn't "info" it is fear. Like it or not, KP is a business. All businesses require maintenance. When businesses do not get the required maintenance, they become rundown and they lose sponsors and customers. Bars need to renew licenses, but does the owner leave town, leaving no one in charge? No. License renewal doesn't explain admin being AWOL.

I'm sticking with KP, but I'm not sticking my head in the sand either.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


 :sm24:


----------



## joanelizabethritchie (May 4, 2017)

Me to I enjoy kp


----------



## cestwo (Nov 14, 2013)

I’m in :sm01:


----------



## flohel (Jan 24, 2011)

Happy staying. I still do not understand why leave as I have not seen the negativity some are talking about


----------



## Marie from NC (Mar 3, 2013)

mookiedlite said:


> I'm staying, but I was just wondering If these people are talking about some of the other groups on here. Like (General ChitChat and and General Events, Announments, Discussion.) I just keep to topic that deal with Craft things. I have not seen any negative things in these groups.


Same here. I have no idea about what the discord is all about. I've not seen anything offensive in the topics I read which are also the craft things.


----------



## yramesor (Jan 3, 2013)

Amen!


----------



## chicky721 (Jun 13, 2016)

Me, Me, Me.


----------



## margaretp (Mar 8, 2012)

Count me in.


----------



## gundydee (Jan 1, 2013)

I love KP!


----------



## mammadf (Sep 15, 2016)

I'm staying, but let's let it go.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I am! I haven't seen, or been part of, any nastiness.


----------



## KellyBelly (Feb 27, 2013)

I'm also staying.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I keep coming back even though sometimes my password has to be sent to me!

The people here are extraordinary and in this world it's not easy to find people who care about similar joys.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Me


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


YES! I agree. I have said many times, we are doing great, so, yes, let's just continue and ENJOY!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> I'm staying, but I was just wondering If these people are talking about some of the other groups on here. Like (General ChitChat and and General Events, Announments, Discussion.) I just keep to topic that deal with Craft things. I have not seen any negative things in these groups.


As for me, I like all the choices. There is something here for all of us!..If we don't want to read a topic, just slide on by!!


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I'm in 
I love this site.


----------



## Mojo25 (Nov 24, 2017)

I am remaining also, there is so much to learn from this talented community.


----------



## ljf (Dec 20, 2016)

Me.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Me.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

I am still happy with kp and here i will stay!


----------



## Beestings (Oct 17, 2012)

The only reason I would leave would be I spend too much time reading through KP.

I enjoy the information, seeing the items made by talented people and reading stories of everyday life. And of course, the funnies.


----------



## JoLink (Oct 17, 2016)

I'm here as long as KnittingParadise is!


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

Me. I don't plan on leaving. I love this site. And have learned things and love the people here.


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Staying


----------



## Nina (Jan 23, 2011)

I have been on KP since it started and I am not going any where. I just read what I want and ignore the rest. I don't believe KP will end.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

I will stay with KP too.


----------



## Four boys (Dec 3, 2017)

Me too!!


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I agree, let's get on and enjoy. :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## paulinems (Aug 16, 2017)

I love the site. I'm in.


----------



## klh1016 (Oct 20, 2017)

I'm staying as well! Go KP!!!


----------



## grannybird4 (Feb 1, 2015)

I am staying.


----------



## GranMaLin (Jan 28, 2018)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Would much rather see people helping each other and congratulating each other for a job well done!! Love the tips - they are so helpful. Enjoy viewing the various handiworks! Thank you!


----------



## Cherspradlin (Nov 4, 2015)

Me too


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Me, too. When I joined in 2014, I remember reading several comments about “it’s not the same as it was...”, “it’s become too negative”, “ people are posting stuff in the wrong sections...”. I find that I get from the KP site related to what I put in to the site. I’ll stick around....????


----------



## beezerdlk (Jan 10, 2017)

Love it! Check it out daily for ideas, inspiration, tips! I even put up with the darn and nearly daily Amazon You’re A Winner popups that force me to close out and come back in!


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## Jancia (Apr 29, 2013)

I suppose I should be called a lurker and I'm sorry that I haven't contributed to the conversations before. I'm always amazed at your knowledge and generosity in sharing that. I will miss my daily dose of KP if it goes down. I'll carry on lurking and maybe have something to contribute in the future. Keep it going it's a great group


----------



## CornishKnitter (Jan 23, 2016)

Very happy to stay on KP. I look at the forum every day.


----------



## Kadoonya (Nov 4, 2015)

You need to filter for yourself. Just as you do in all things. 
Stay out of childish spats.


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

Yes


----------



## FiberQueen (Aug 23, 2012)

Me!


----------



## toast (Jul 27, 2011)

Add me to the staying list.


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

I am so in


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I can't imagine starting my morning without it.


----------



## stitcheswarden10 (Jul 24, 2014)

I totally agree with you.


----------



## puppe5 (Sep 7, 2013)

I am staying.


----------



## serene (Nov 30, 2011)

Me!


----------



## boring knit (May 9, 2011)

kp is like an old friend. Even though I don't often post , I am always checking in.


----------



## highihid (Jan 19, 2013)

Ditto


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ME!!!!


mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


----------



## polly p (Jun 7, 2015)

I agree with Tortie. I think we are prolonging things by keeping on with the subject. I have posted this thought previously


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am absolutely in.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I got tired of the BS on this site a long time ago, so I pick and choose what I want to read here. I have no friends here, only cyber aquaintances whose work and sometimes 
words I enjoy. My knitting has grown by leaps and bounds, thanks to the encouragement and help of these cyber aquaintances. For this , I say Thank You. I don't live here anymore because I found the bickering upsetting. You see, I thought of all of you as my friends. Then I got my head on straight. There is a big world of information on knitting at my and your finger tips, so if KP stays or goes, it in no big deal to me in the big skim of things and if I see you around on the web, I will appreciate the work of your hands.


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Do we have an Admin?



mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


----------



## AussieSheila (Oct 20, 2013)

Absolutely


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm here to stay. Never did know what the others were referring to. I love KP.


----------



## Doves5 (Nov 14, 2011)

I'm here to stay. Never did know what the others were referring to. I love KP.


----------



## Mary JB (May 14, 2011)

Me too. A real source from veteran knitters and I love to see finished projects. I usually hit New Topics and Active Topics.


----------



## pfoley (Nov 29, 2011)

I have no complaints and so have no reason to leave. I have never had a problem.


----------



## aidansnanny (May 7, 2017)

meeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Trish69 (Apr 20, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


ME ✋????????‍♀


----------



## hettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Please don't give up on KP.
It is a marvellous source of information, inspiration & fun.
Also , for those folk who live on their own , a wonderful sense of friendship . There is always someone ready to share their tales, woes,worries & happiness, anytime , whatever time zone.

In this troubled world, having friends, however remote, is a lifesaver.

Sorry, that this is rather serious, but just how I feel, my dear friends.


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


ME!


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I’m not going anywhere


----------



## Rosesla (Mar 12, 2012)

Me


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Drop the rot, onward and upward. Blessings everyone.


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Drop the rot, onward and upward. Blessings everyone.


----------



## carols2329 (Mar 29, 2016)

I'm staying :sm24:


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


Yes! I would not willingly lose KP.


----------



## FloridaLoafer (Mar 6, 2017)

I would be lost without it. I'm staying.


----------



## Janice M (Jan 18, 2015)

I love it so much, I won't be leaving. Jan


----------



## stirfry (Nov 3, 2011)

I want it to continue. Ladies and gentlemen you are my lifeline.


----------



## sharinana (Dec 11, 2012)

I'm in!!!!


----------



## jeanbess (Aug 20, 2011)

Me too


----------



## cathyscard (Apr 14, 2012)

I am happy to be here and will be staying


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm staying until they close up and shut down, but I'm also in the Ravelry group so when and if KP shuts down, I'll still be connected.


----------



## scrapbookbabs (Nov 24, 2014)

I am


----------



## MindyT (Apr 29, 2011)

Almost everyone is positive about staying. Why continue to worry?


----------



## BeverleyL (Jan 24, 2014)

Me for sure!


----------



## albie (Jun 2, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


MOST DEFINITELY


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I'm with you tortie. I'm having my cup of coffee and just using my morning time to enjoy KP. I'm really into stress free everything. I stay away from anything negative. I crave peace in my life and that's the way I start my day. Blessing to everyone and have a wonderful day. :sm24:


----------



## Lois Simon (Jun 18, 2017)

I definitely agree. Moving on... I have bigger problems.... going back to YouTube now to learn how to make the corner to corner lapghan into the shape of a rectangle.


----------



## Cardelo (Jul 14, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

I'm here to stay!


----------



## cullenbe (Jul 3, 2011)

Me


----------



## SueFerns (Aug 16, 2011)

Me!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Me :sm02: I would miss it terribly. Morning coffee and KP go together so well.


----------



## victory (Jan 4, 2014)

Tortie! I'm with you gal.


----------



## Charann102 (Apr 26, 2014)

I am in for the haul.


----------



## mariea. (Dec 27, 2011)

Happy to be here .


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

I am going anywhere. So count me in for staying.


----------



## Annemarie1024 (Sep 4, 2012)

me too. raverly too


----------



## Larkster (Feb 25, 2012)

I happy. Lots of years of wisdom to help with challenges we may run across.


----------



## vikingnorge (Apr 26, 2015)

I’m in as long as the site remains in operation.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

I definitely am.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

I definitely am.


----------



## Ruskin (Oct 7, 2016)

I definitely am.


----------



## susanstamps (Feb 23, 2017)

Staying and learning something everyday !


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

cajunlady7325 said:


> Drop the rot, onward and upward. Blessings everyone.


Amén


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

stirfry said:


> I want it to continue. Ladies and gentlemen you are my lifeline.


Yes!!!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Agree. We have worn this subject to shreds! Relax, be happy, enjoy!!!


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Beestings said:


> The only reason I would leave would be I spend too much time reading through KP.
> 
> I enjoy the information, seeing the items made by talented people and reading stories of everyday life. And of course, the funnies.


Me too. I love it all!!!


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Me!!! :sm09:


----------



## weimfam (Aug 7, 2011)

I'm in all the way.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

As long as it's still here, I'll be here. I don't know If I've exactly been around from "the very beginning", but I joined in May 2011, so close enough, I guess. I've enjoyed this forum for many years.


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

It's my first cuppa in the morning, checking this website. I've learned so very much, I would hate to not have it. Three cheers for KP.


----------



## MaryKins (Oct 15, 2013)

me


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

hildy3 said:


> Agree. We have worn this subject to shreds! Relax, be happy, enjoy!!!


????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

partridgelady said:


> It's my first cuppa in the morning, checking this website. I've learned so very much, I would hate to not have it. Three cheers for KP.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

Here--count me in!


----------



## ginnyM1W2A3 (Jun 6, 2012)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Ditto


----------



## lindajjimenez (Aug 14, 2012)

I'm here to stay.


----------



## Woolyarn (Oct 19, 2011)

I have enjoyed KP for several years, grab the positive, ignore the negative !! ????


----------



## davislady (Mar 23, 2014)

Me!


----------



## cgspat (Jun 8, 2012)

I'm going nowhere! I learn too much here to leave.


----------



## cooker (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm here. I don't post much, but learn a lot!


----------



## mommasan (Jul 9, 2016)

I am in for the long haul


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I agree. I enjoy Knitting Paradise and all who are here.


----------



## Nodaker (Oct 20, 2014)

I'm sticking around!


----------



## alexdoc (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm staying.


----------



## wray (Apr 6, 2015)

Well said Tortie, :sm01:


----------



## kforst (Apr 21, 2017)

Definitely will stay. Look forward to reading every morning.


----------



## lyd (Sep 30, 2012)

I am. Why does everyone keep bringing this up. Yes, we can belong to more than one forum, but KP feels like home. I do not understand this porno stuff as I have not experienced it. Maybe it is their browser, my hubby keeps things tight on ours. Unless this site shuts down I am staying.


----------



## Knora (Aug 12, 2012)

From what I have read very few people, if any, are actually leaving KP without any further contact. Like others I have joined the new group on Ravelry as a form of insurance, I wouldn't want to suddenly find that I had no way of contacting a group of people I've been reading about and interacting with for some time now. 

It's KP I'll look at first and I really hope that it is able to continue, but just in case the Ravelry group is my plan B. Please don't demonise people like me who have a back up plan .


----------



## jcoley (Nov 13, 2011)

Love kp.


----------



## fitzee (Jul 19, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I agree!


----------



## Ahebberd3000 (Jan 27, 2017)

Yes I am happy to leave things as they are.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Like I posted as a reply to several recent posts here: Next month marks 7 years for me and KP. I'm staying and continuing to enjoy every single minute with wonderful people and ideas. Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Well put, Knora. I'm the same.



Knora said:


> From what I have read very few people, if any, are actually leaving KP without any further contact. Like others I have joined the new group on Ravelry as a form of insurance, I wouldn't want to suddenly find that I had no way of contacting a group of people I've been reading about and interacting with for some time now.
> 
> It's KP I'll look at first and I really hope that it is able to continue, but just in case the Ravelry group is my plan B. Please don't demonise people like me who have a back up plan .


----------



## cornslower (Nov 1, 2015)

Count me in.


----------



## knittingaway (Dec 24, 2012)

Staying...would be lost without our KP!


----------



## Bunbun (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm in


----------



## organ player (Feb 27, 2011)

I've never even considered leaving!!


----------



## carolannbejtlich (Apr 17, 2013)

We all need KP for support and a few laughs. I'm in!!


----------



## taborhills (Sep 8, 2012)

As I just wrote -- but I did not see it printed ! -- YES, I treasure KP and will stay as long as possible.


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

Staying!


----------



## mylady (Nov 18, 2017)

Im in!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Am not going anywhere. have been here for so long it is a habit! xo ws


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I'm in!


----------



## Gloriagail (May 14, 2014)

I am!


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## Annu (Jul 19, 2013)

Me too


----------



## beachbaby (Oct 17, 2013)

I love this site. I have learned alot from all of you, thank you. I will be staying and enjoying all the beautiful items and patterns I see. Thanks to all for staying and making my morning coffee most enjoyable. Happy crocheting and knitting.


----------



## Vannuccii (Apr 24, 2016)

I’m in. This has been the MOST helpful site I’ve ever been on. Forge ahead!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Ms Sue P said:


> I am going anywhere. So count me in for staying.


That was suppose to read I am not going anywhere.


----------



## cbjllinda (Mar 6, 2016)

I'm in have never left. I think for some strange reason a certain amount of individuals are just trying to break up the group and get another one started. I for one have had no problems with this group.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

I'll stay! :sm02: :sm24:


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Me


----------



## hillman (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## lainey_h (Dec 14, 2013)

Of course! But that doesn't mean that people can't also join the Ravelry group or other forums. It's not an either/or situation; I love this place and have no intention of giving up on it.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

mildredrose said:


> Who else is Happy to stay enjoying KP as we have done for SO Long?


 :sm24: Me!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

lainey_h said:


> Of course! But that doesn't mean that people can't also join the Ravelry group or other forums. It's not an either/or situation; I love this place and have no intention of giving up on it.


 :sm24: Exactly!


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


????


----------



## HOVE (May 6, 2016)

Staying!


----------



## katyasgrammy (Mar 1, 2015)

So many of us have responded positively to this question. I'm not going anywhere. Too many nice and helpful people here. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## muffett (Oct 15, 2016)

I’m in!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Im in.


----------



## Sunnydaze (Feb 25, 2013)

Here to stay.


----------



## DesignHapp (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm staying


----------



## dixiedarling (Nov 26, 2017)

I am happy here!


----------



## ParkerEliz (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm staying.


----------



## turtle58 (Mar 1, 2014)

Me!


----------



## Cade's G'ma (Mar 30, 2011)

Staying!


----------



## OmaForFour (Oct 29, 2013)

Count me in also


----------



## Psikes25 (Nov 19, 2016)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Amen to that! If you don't like something, just don't read it!!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

I definitely am staying. I feel like we have become a family. For those who don't like it, there is nothing that says they have to stay. They are free to leave any time they choose.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't think anyone was wanting to leave - just concerned the site may disappear or change drastically. Most of those joining other site are here as well. And we should listen to them and try to underststand their worries. We have never before limited member concerns.


----------



## Betsy's World (Mar 21, 2014)

Absolutely - I love this site :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

first duplicate


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

another dupe


----------



## granwitch (Dec 8, 2013)

I'm here for the long haul, lol..


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

and another


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Evie RM said:


> It seems like most are staying and there are new people signing up all the time. Lots of new people and lots of old members. I don't see this site going away, so I am staying.


Can't help but wonder what the headcount of members for KP is.


----------



## doglady (Nov 12, 2013)

I will be using both because KP isn't interested in the problems that I have using their website. Their attitude seems to be if YOUR equipment doesn't MEET WITH OUR EQUIPMENT NEEDS...GET THE HELL OFF OUR FORUM. YOU are the problem; we are PERFECT! Just ask us!!!


----------



## Grandma Anne (May 3, 2011)

mookiedlite said:


> I'm staying, but I was just wondering If these people are talking about some of the other groups on here. Like (General ChitChat and and General Events, Announments, Discussion.) I just keep to topic that deal with Craft things. I have not seen any negative things in these groups.


I agree and I am staying.


----------



## dollknitter (Jun 20, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I agree

:sm24: :sm24:


----------



## theresagsolet (Oct 6, 2013)

I'm staying


----------



## Feigy (Apr 26, 2014)

I love this forum.


----------



## Cheryl Jaeger (Oct 25, 2011)

I'm staying for sure. One place where those are so willing to help each other.


----------



## Maria L (Apr 24, 2011)

I'M HERE ALWAYS!


----------



## Judy-japcrp (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm staying to many wonderful and caring people to leave


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Can't help but wonder what the headcount of members for KP is.


Sometime ago I read the total was over 104000! Can't seem to find page with total. Interjecting here...sure hope all 104000 don't have to answer "staying"! Getting very stale, folks...3 or4 days of same thing. Please!!!


----------



## toenails (Sep 12, 2015)

Agee wholeheartedly


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

I'm in and staying!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a big favor to ask, friends. My family is in crisis right now and must have my phone on...trouble is, it beeps at every post! It is very annoying that it is more, more, more of Let's get serious. Unless, and until we are notified of trouble, can we stop this thread. Thank you, hildy3


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

I’m here.


----------



## EqLady (Sep 1, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Agreed.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Me!!! I want to stay here and enjoy as I have done for so long! Best site anywhere!


----------



## mrscharger (Feb 25, 2017)

I like it. The only problem is the pop-ups from Amazon. I’m not leaving.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Not leaving.


----------



## d-dub (Jul 22, 2012)

Love it here so definitely staying.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Me


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm here to stay.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I’m still in.


----------



## knitbreak (Jul 19, 2011)

I have said before and I'll say it again! I love it here. I've learned knitting skills here. I've met wonderful knitters here. I can go on,but
I think you know how I feel. I'M HERE TO STAY!! ( Excuse me for shouting )


----------



## Squiter60 (Jan 19, 2013)

I'll join that club.


----------



## strangeturtle (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm on the band wagon not going anywhere


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I'm planning on staying.


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I am, and have no plans to leave KP.


----------



## Butterfly 55 (Oct 7, 2015)

Me to


----------



## nanaakb1 (Mar 9, 2017)

I am so tired of this. Move on to knitting topics.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

i've enjoyed kp for many years and continue to do so. 

hazel


----------



## Pearls Girls (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm still in!


----------



## Arachne (Apr 15, 2013)

Am in, there is nothing static in anything in life.


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

I enjoy this site and most of the members. As has been said here many times, if a topic does not interest you or if it annoys you, move along to the next topic. If you are only interested in knitting and crochet, don't bother looking at General Chit Chat.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm staying too....can't seem to get my teeny weeny brain around Ravelry, and I would miss the familiar faces here as well.


----------



## cgregoire (Sep 9, 2017)

I may be part of the problem with the Knitting Paradise site. I only joined less than a year ago, and 98% of the time have been VERY happy with the topics. Then I would open a topic, which I always thought referred to yarn matters and saw such things as GETTING OLD, STRESS TESTS, HOW TO BUILD A BIRDHOUSE, and a few others. My time is limited on the computer and of course I was not happy about somebody having nothing to do but discuss GETTING OLD, a bird house, etc. The comments went on and on. MY opinion, and only MY opinion, is that these topics have no place here on Knitting Paradise. Get a Facebook Account because that is really what Facebook is for.

Again, I am sorry if I am part of the problem. I love this site 98% of the time and look forward to new topics in the Main menu, and have learned quite a lot of knowledge. And I am sorry about being a Chatty Cathy like some people want to be.


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

nanaakb1 said:


> I am so tired of this. Move on to knitting topics.


I'm so tired of it too!
Unwatching....


----------



## Teacher865 (Mar 3, 2013)

Staying!


----------



## kknott4957 (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't plan on leaving


----------



## Nancyeknits (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm staying


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

MaryCarter said:


> I'm staying too....can't seem to get my teeny weeny brain around Ravelry, and I would miss the familiar faces here as well.


I can't either, Mary. I can find my patterns in my library and that's about all.


----------



## patjb (Feb 6, 2016)

I enjoy KP and learn a lot from it. I have never seen any of the stuff that seems to be bothering people


----------



## njscookie (Mar 24, 2012)

I enjoy this site and am sticking with it!


----------



## elly69 (May 3, 2013)

Happily staying love KP


----------



## messymissy (Oct 26, 2016)

Happy to stay. Learning new things all the time.
Lots of laughs and some sad times, given and received support. (We don't have to read everything or get involved with things that don't interest us, but it's the best forum I've found to date and hope it stays that way.)


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

Me too.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Irene P said:


> Can't help but wonder what the headcount of members for KP is.


At the top of every page on KP, there are a few links in blue. One is Home. Click on it, scroll down to Forum Statistics, and you'll see that as of this moment, there are a *Total number of users: 183718*.

However, that number is everyone who has ever registered as a user, including those who have since died, those who have been booted off the forum, and those who've just moved on from KP. For some technical reason I don't fully understand, that number cannot _ever_ go down. If there's a means of knowing just how many of those are still actively reading, I don't know of it. I suppose Admin might know, but Admin seems to be absent.


----------



## Kahlua (Aug 7, 2012)

Of course we are...there are way more wonderful KPers than nasty ones...we just have to learn to be our own Admin.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hildy3 said:


> I have a big favor to ask, friends. My family is in crisis right now and must have my phone on...trouble is, it beeps at every post! It is very annoying that it is more, more, more of Let's get serious. Unless, and until we are notified of trouble, can we stop this thread. Thank you, hildy3


You have several options, but telling people to stop posting isn't one that will ever work.
Go to your profile, and opt to not receive e-mail notifications from this forum. Then, log into the forum and click on Watched Topics, click on Unread, and catch up on whichever topics you have on your Watched list. Nothing interesting there? Click on Newest Topics, click on Unread, and read topics you've never seen before.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cgregoire said:


> I may be part of the problem with the Knitting Paradise site. I only joined less than a year ago, and 98% of the time have been VERY happy with the topics. Then I would open a topic, which I always thought referred to yarn matters and saw such things as GETTING OLD, STRESS TESTS, HOW TO BUILD A BIRDHOUSE, and a few others. My time is limited on the computer and of course I was not happy about somebody having nothing to do but discuss GETTING OLD, a bird house, etc. The comments went on and on. MY opinion, and only MY opinion, is that these topics have no place here on Knitting Paradise. Get a Facebook Account because that is really what Facebook is for.
> 
> Again, I am sorry if I am part of the problem. I love this site 98% of the time and look forward to new topics in the Main menu, and have learned quite a lot of knowledge. And I am sorry about being a Chatty Cathy like some people want to be.


May I suggest, C Gregoire, that you unsubscribe from sections that are non-yarny? Personally, I'm only subscribed to Main, so - unless the creator of a topic has begun it in the wrong section, or unless I've wandered into other sections - I never see anything non-yarny.


----------



## purple lady (Dec 23, 2016)

Vote 1 leaving and all others are on board.
Now my question is this?
The husband that reported his wife was ill and in the hospital,
how is she doing. Sorry I do not remember names well.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

hilltopper said:


> I don't think anyone was wanting to leave - just concerned the site may disappear or change drastically. Most of those joining other site are here as well. And we should listen to them and try to understand their worries. We have never before limited member concerns.


*Finally!!!* Someone who understands!!! 
Thank you!! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

cgregoire said:


> I may be part of the problem with the Knitting Paradise site. I only joined less than a year ago, and 98% of the time have been VERY happy with the topics. Then I would open a topic, which I always thought referred to yarn matters and saw such things as GETTING OLD, STRESS TESTS, HOW TO BUILD A BIRDHOUSE, and a few others. My time is limited on the computer and of course I was not happy about somebody having nothing to do but discuss GETTING OLD, a bird house, etc. The comments went on and on. MY opinion, and only MY opinion, is that these topics have no place here on Knitting Paradise. Get a Facebook Account because that is really what Facebook is for.
> 
> Again, I am sorry if I am part of the problem. I love this site 98% of the time and look forward to new topics in the Main menu, and have learned quite a lot of knowledge. And I am sorry about being a Chatty Cathy like some people want to be.


General Chit Chat is for conversations. Show me a knitting group anywhere that just knits without chatting!

Because Administration is conspicuously absent, some topics are not being moved to the right sections.

BTW there are a lot of us who won't go near facebook.


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

me too


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm staying as long as KP continues to exist. :sm01:


----------



## pmg0123 (Jan 1, 2018)

Me!


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Me!


----------



## gramajean (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm staying ! ! Wouldn't miss this site for anything.


----------



## gramajean (Jul 13, 2014)

I'm staying ! ! Wouldn't miss this site for anything.


----------



## shirleyMus (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes I am very happy for KP to stay as it is also


----------



## Bibben (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm in!


----------



## CindyWal (Sep 22, 2017)

I’m ot going anywhere.


----------



## ellnbchristi (Aug 10, 2016)

Me too!


----------



## JeanneW (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm staying.


----------



## plstahl (Apr 13, 2012)

I am still here!


----------



## judyaa (Mar 7, 2013)

I've learned so much, I've enjoyed so much, I'm staying.


----------



## tiki69 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm staying


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

I learned so much since I joined. I enjoy this site so of course I am staying.


----------



## m_azingrace (Mar 14, 2012)

My opinion is that those who are not happy here should pack up and leave. But do it quietly. Don't make a big deal about it and poison the well for the ones who want to stay.


----------



## jennyb (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## bkg (Oct 2, 2017)

I enjoy hearing and seeing what people working onw


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm Staying!


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

:sm24: :sm01:


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

There is no reason to leave. It is fine to have a back up ( Ravelry)and it is easy to ignore what you don't like so unless this site disappear, why leave for good?


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

lainey_h said:


> Of course! But that doesn't mean that people can't also join the Ravelry group or other forums. It's not an either/or situation; I love this place and have no intention of giving up on it.


????


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Me!


----------



## luvnknittn (Jun 1, 2017)

I love this site! I really don't know what I'd do without all the terrific people here who share their wisdom and humor, so I'm not going anywhere either! ????


----------



## PARANDALL (Nov 16, 2011)

I'll still be here...as long as here is here.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm staying as long as their is a post I'll be here


----------



## deercreek (Jan 28, 2012)

Unloved KP and have learnt alit. The only thing that bothers me is paid patterns are now being posted. It's like all hell has broken out!


----------



## nattysnana (Jul 6, 2013)

ditto


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> You have several options, but telling people to stop posting isn't one that will ever work.
> Go to your profile, and opt to not receive e-mail notifications from this forum. Then, log into the forum and click on Watched Topics, click on Unread, and catch up on whichever topics you have on your Watched list. Nothing interesting there? Click on Newest Topics, click on Unread, and read topics you've never seen before.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## edithcarolf (Aug 25, 2012)

I'm staying. Still love the site and look forward to reading it every day.


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

ME!


----------



## Irene P (Sep 20, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> At the top of every page on KP, there are a few links in blue. One is Home. Click on it, scroll down to Forum Statistics, and you'll see that as of this moment, there are a *Total number of users: 183718*.
> 
> However, that number is everyone who has ever registered as a user, including those who have since died, those who have been booted off the forum, and those who've just moved on from KP. For some technical reason I don't fully understand, that number cannot _ever_ go down. If there's a means of knowing just how many of those are still actively reading, I don't know of it. I suppose Admin might know, but Admin seems to be absent.


It may be these people never signed off.


----------



## oldnit (Aug 14, 2011)

Thanks for expressing my thoughts. I am in a multitude of knitting sites with some of the same features as KP.
May we move on.


----------



## KnitNutAZ (Feb 9, 2011)

Me!!!! :sm05:


----------



## YNotCrochet (Jun 11, 2017)

I have had no problems with the forum and have no reason to leave KP. I noticed that Admin was logged on last Friday about 11:45 a.m. so it seems that someone is around now and then.


----------



## vickles (Oct 25, 2012)

I'm in


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

Me, this is the highlight each week, love the cozy atmosphere and having coffee with you all. Love the looseness and the opportunity to chat around the world about my knitting, my cats, or the snowy weather. As Long as there is a KP I will be a regular visitor. This is a gold mine of stitchery and common sense. Love it.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I just came back, so I guess I have missed something. What has Admin done? Once I got to the right place, I haven't seen any drastic changes, and I am so happy to be back. Clue me in please.


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

I'm really happy that so many are showing support on this thread. This forum has a lot of members, though we're not sure exactly how many. I know we all are aware of the features that help us not see posts we don't want to see. I think people are continuing to comment here and show their support and concern, so those members who have read enough can perhaps check the box that says "unwatch this topic", and allow others who may want to comment to do so. JMO


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I seem to be staying here as well as adopting the new site.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm staying


----------



## MoCoop (Feb 17, 2014)

I'm glad so many people recognize that it doesn't have to be one or the other. I just go to Ravelry for patterns. I go here for advice and comfortable chatter. I don't worry about trolls, they're everywhere and easy to ignore. No worries. As long as there is a KP I will be here regularly


----------



## ria4crochet (May 28, 2016)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


I joined this wonderful place and may not have posted a lot but I sure have read a lot and learned a lot. I haven't personally come across anything offensive but should I have... I'd have ignored and moved on. Feeding the trolls just excites them and then we'll never get rid. So I'm in total agreement with torte and would just like to continue enjoying the posters who are here for the right reasons and ignoring those who aren't.


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

As I already said, I'm here until the end. I love this group of like minded folks. ❤


----------



## rbadan (Feb 26, 2017)

Ladies and gentlemen! This site is like a disturbed bee hive! I agree with some others that we should settle down and get over it. Just let it alone and go on with our regular enjoyment of our crafts and each other. Enough said, please . . .


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

rbadan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! This site is like a disturbed bee hive! I agree with some others that we should settle down and get over it. Just let it alone and go on with our regular enjoyment of our crafts and each other. Enough said, please . . .


Settle down & make the honey!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

MissNettie


----------



## xoxo (May 12, 2011)

tortie said:


> I'm definitely in but just a thought - could we please leave it all alone and get on with what we are all here for? That is, the enjoyment of helping each other with tips and hints and showing of our precious handiworks. All of this "are we in" business is perpetuating the rot. IMO. ????


Totally agree with you. It is time to let it go and stop discussing it. The perpetual discussion of this topic is enough to drive people away.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

YNotCrochet said:


> I have had no problems with the forum and have no reason to leave KP. I noticed that Admin was logged on last Friday about 11:45 a.m. so it seems that someone is around now and then.


How do you know when admin is logged on? Maybe obvious to some, but I'm not very computer savvy...


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

YNotCrochet said:


> I have had no problems with the forum and have no reason to leave KP. I noticed that Admin was logged on last Friday about 11:45 a.m. so it seems that someone is around now and then.


Oh wow that's great to know, maybe they are slowly moving things around


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

chooksnpinkroses said:


> How do you know when admin is logged on? Maybe obvious to some, but I'm not very computer savvy...


Click on KP's homepage: http://www.knittingparadise.com/
Scroll down to Forum Statistics. In the second section of _that_, it says: "Users currently on the forum", gives the number of them, and then lists the user names of all of them. When Admin is logged in, you can see it - in alphabetical order with the rest.


----------



## kiwi girl (Jun 19, 2012)

rujam said:


> Me too.


Me too.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Click on KP's homepage: http://www.knittingparadise.com/
> Scroll down to Forum Statistics. In the second section of _that_, it says: "Users currently on the forum", gives the number of them, and then lists the user names of all of them. When Admin is logged in, you can see it - in alphabetical order with the rest.


 :sm24:


----------



## dajart (Sep 30, 2016)

THANK YOU! Exactly what I've been wanting to say! Harping on the issue doesn't solve a things and is such a turn off.


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm staying! I've been getting the digest version for years and have never encountered any problems. I appreciate having this forum and all the wonderful contributions that people have made to make this Knitting Paradise, well, a paradise


----------



## barbbfly (Oct 27, 2012)

yes staying


----------



## phc (May 27, 2017)

Ditto


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Is KP planning on shutting down?

I'm here - and hope to continue. The folks who put KP together have truly accomplished a miracle!

Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> *Is KP planning on shutting down?*
> 
> I'm here - and hope to continue. The folks who put KP together have truly accomplished a miracle!
> 
> Thank you! Thank you! Thank you!


No one *knows*, but many wish to remain in contact outside of KP, just in case it vanishes one day.


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> No one *knows*, but many wish to remain in contact outside of KP, just in case it vanishes one day.


The computer world can be cruel -- I've made so many awesome friends and then some have passed and no one told me! THAT is very devastating to me.

Then I think: when I am no longer around, who will tell my online friends that I've gone on to a new adventure - and to find my mom, brother, and beloved husband.

So, until then: please know that if we have become friends, it's because you're special and loved by me, always.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Marny CA said:


> The computer world can be cruel -- I've made so many awesome friends and then some have passed and no one told me! THAT is very devastating to me.
> 
> Then I think: when I am no longer around, who will tell my online friends that I've gone on to a new adventure - and to find my mom, brother, and beloved husband.
> 
> So, until then: please know that if we have become friends, it's because you're special and loved by me, always.


Before the internet, it was relatively easy to advise corespondents of a death. Look at the incoming mail for the return addresses. Look in the deceased's address book. Today? Who has _access_ to another's e-mail account? Who has the passwords for the many sites/forums the deceased used to frequent? Deaths happen, but online notifications thereof are few and far between.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Best we make a note in our will of where our passwords are kept & what site our kids need to notify. Reckon it would work?? ????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Too many have access to your will before and after your death. I am putting together a book for my survivors. And any information they need about my on line accounts will be in there.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

Maybe 'with' my will, not 'in' it KateLyn. I was sort of only half joking. ????


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

Just worried, that the temptation might be too much for some handling your will and it could create havoc for your survivors. My SO knows where my passwords are kept so even if it is just an illness, not death he can manage things for me (he has my power of attorney).


----------



## wendyirene (Jul 2, 2013)

I would miss this forum so much. Let's carry on


----------



## JlsH (Dec 21, 2012)

Well it seems admin is planning on keeping things since they are again asking for info on pop ups and trying to stop them!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KateLyn11 said:


> Too many have access to your will before and after your death. I am putting together a book for my survivors. And any information they need about my on line accounts will be in there.


That is an excellent idea! Thank you.


----------



## Kimbo58 (Jul 11, 2015)

I agree! ????


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

I thought we were over this subject. ????


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

I am in.


----------

